# Where were you? I miss you so much.



## imcrises

I would be grateful if somebody would tell me how to say
     "Where were you? I miss you so much. I wish you were here with me, sitting beside me and talking with me."
in Tagalog
assume the subject is addressing a lady.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

"Nasaan ka? Miss na miss kita. Sana kasama tayo dito, sana nag uupo ka sa tapat ko at nag sasalita sa akin"

this is basically: Where are you? I really miss you. I wish we were here together, i wish you were sitting beside me and talking to me

if you want a more accurate meaning you should wait for other reply


----------



## imcrises

Thank you so much vanilla_kiss64 for your effort and i really mean it. I have been searching for this all over the internet but to no effect.
Thanx a lot.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

No problems, if you need anything else, just ask.


----------



## imcrises

I sure will ask you vanilla_kiss64.
Thanks.


----------



## niernier

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> "Nasaan ka? Miss na miss kita. Sana kasama tayo dito, sana nag uupo ka sa tapat ko at nag sasalita sa akin"
> 
> this is basically: Where are you? I really miss you. I wish we were here together, i wish you were sitting beside me and talking to me
> 
> if you want a more accurate meaning you should wait for other reply



Nice try, but what you have just done is a literal translation. I guess that you are also a Tagalog learner?  Also, the root verb upo(to sit) is not a nag verb so you do not say nag-uupo.

I would say this more naturally as:

"Nasaan ka na? Miss na miss na kita. Sana kasama kita ngayon, katabi ko at nakikipagkuwentuhan sa akin."

Roughly translated in English as: Where are you? I miss you so much. I wish you are with me right now, sitting beside me and sharing stories with me.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Yes, I'm mestisa filipina, I understand everything just speaking and writing is abit more difficult. Yes now that i've read your translation I totally understand


----------

